# American Idol "Results" 5/7/08 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Will the person deserving of going home happen or will we be in for a Daughtry type shocker.

Well Ryan said the top 3 are within a million votes of each other which makes me think even more its Jason.

Another painful group song...

Recaps.

David Archuleta is safe..

HA! Even the dolphins dislike Jason Castro!

David Cook is also safe...

So its between Castro and Mercado... Please let Syesha be safe!

Ford music video.

More lame phone in stuff...

Maroon 5 performs.

Bo Bice performs.

Syesha is safe.

Jason is going home and looks ecstatic!


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Will the person deserving of going home happen or will we be in for a Daughtry type shocker.


Because this show is a popularity contest and not a singing contest, I wouldn't be surprised if a shocker took place.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Castro all the way.

I'd bet a shiny nickel on it.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I predicted last night that Seysha is going home, and am standing by that.


----------



## jaylee07 (May 8, 2008)

do you mean its between CASTRO and mercado???


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

BOring Bice


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

jaylee07 said:


> do you mean its between CASTRO and mercado???


Yup they are the ones left to find out who's safe and who's going home. Thanks for finding my blunder! Ooops!


----------



## jaylee07 (May 8, 2008)

no problem!! :] thanks for posting this!! i never can wait until it airs to find out!


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

_ Yessssssss. _


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

Finally!


----------



## jaylee07 (May 8, 2008)

ohh nooo! i loved jason. but i agree that its his time :[


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

Drew, you owe me a root beer float.


----------



## GreenBinx (May 1, 2008)

There Is Justice In The World!
:d


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't think I've seen someone more happy about getting the boot!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Jason is going home and looks ecstatic!


He said that he was ready to go--I think that he was trying to get kicked off for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Travesty averted!!!


----------



## jaylee07 (May 8, 2008)

is there anywhere i can see a clip of it????


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm actually looking forward to seeing AI Extra tomorrow. Should be a good interview with Jason and Judges.

Glad he is gone, Now only if David A. would be next the final 2 would be great.


----------



## GreenBinx (May 1, 2008)

Lori said:


> He said that he was ready to go--I think that he was trying to get kicked off for the past couple of weeks.


I agree. Watching his interviews showed he wasn't taking it seriously. I think he should have left before Carly.. she was amazing. Even Michael Johns...


----------



## blankme (Aug 19, 2005)

I was surprised to see that all four finalists flew on the same plane. Don't companies typically avoid sending top people traveling together just in case?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Jason said it was lack of experience that caught up to him and I'd tend to agree with that. The pressure was just too much and he cracked. 

I am surprised by his exit song - why not prove that he actually did know the lyrics to his second song? Why sing one that was already declared "atrocious"?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Yay!


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

JFriday said:


> BOring Bice


I was a Bice fan, but that song was awful...

Glad to see Castro finally get the boot!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

blankme said:


> I was surprised to see that all four finalists flew on the same plane. Don't companies typically avoid sending top people traveling together just in case?


some do..

But there was a time when it was common to have a half dozen or more people on the same project on the same flight. It's really about schedule more than anything else. That, and we weren't high level, important executives.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Todd said:


> I was a Bice fan, but that song was awful...




I loved it - it's exactly what he should've done with his first album - southern rock is his thing and I thought it was fantastic.

I was disappointed with Maroon 5, actually.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

ahartman said:


> I loved it - it's exactly what he should've done with his first album - southern rock is his thing and I thought it was fantastic.
> 
> I was disappointed with Maroon 5, actually.


I agree that's the sort of music he should have done, but I didn't think much of that song.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

ewilts said:


> I am surprised by his exit song - why not prove that he actually did know the lyrics to his second song? Why sing one that was already declared "atrocious"?


I don't think he had a choice in the song. I'm pretty sure he said something about not knowing which song, and then he had to wait for the band to get going before he knew what song they were playing.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

dthmj said:


> I don't think he had a choice in the song. I'm pretty sure he said something about not knowing which song, and then he had to wait for the band to get going before he knew what song they were playing.


I don't think that's what he said. I think what he said was in answer to Seacrest asking him if he was relieved. He said "next week is three songs. I don't know what I was gonna do." I'd be surprised if they didn't ask all the contestants, before going on the air, which of this week's songs they wanted to go out singing if they were going out.

I didn't care for his singing much but I liked his attitude.

Why did he sing I Shot the Sheriff again? He likes it.

Seacrest said the top 3 were all within 1 million votes of each other with 50 million + votes. Syesha has more fans than we think. Good for her.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

About freaking time. The pot dealers in Rockwall, TX, are happy again 

And I agree about Bo.. that song was HORRID.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I was almost as relieved as Jason Castro when Ryan announced Syesha was safe. 

Hopefully David A will go next week... but I bet it will be David A and David C in the finals. You never know though...


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I enjoyed his comment during the call-in session, "Uhh, my brain goes dead... [awkward pause]"


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Todd said:


> I agree that's the sort of music he should have done, but I didn't think much of that song.


Witness, on the See the Light CD, is a great Southern Rock song. I do think, however, that Bo's guitar was slightly out of tune, which contributed to my not enjoying the performance as much as the CD version. But those that liked Bo owe it to themselves to check out his latest CD. Far, far, far, far, far, far, far better than the piece of drivel that Clive Davis foisted upon him with The Real Thing. Ugh. Bo trying to do Top 40.....ugh......yuck.

Also, for those that haven't acquired it, you should try and locate a copy of Sugarmoney's Recipe For Flavor EP/CD. That's fantastic too. Sugarmoney is Bo's band from before Idol.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Dude, you mean I can go home and smoke all day now? way cool


Castro is in my opinion the worse singer to ever make the top 4. Good riddance, we saw you way more than you deserved.

Syesha is making a push, who knows what might happen next week. I can see more of Castro's fans throwing their support to Archuleta. I really think he's unbeatable at the moment no matter who he is up against.


----------



## SoldOnTivoToo (Feb 28, 2005)

And the peasants rejoiced!!!!

WOOP WOOP. It's one of these cases where I think that people should be allowed to bow out if they cannot take it anymore. I'm sure a bunch of contestants eliminated in the recent weeks would have done a lot better and would have been motivated to get out there and be entertaining.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

JFriday said:


> BOring Bice


I remember seeing Bo come on stage and then the next thing I remember is Jason saying goodbye - bored me to sleep!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Can't wait to see what dress what Syesha is going to pour herself into next week. Wow.

Not sure why I didn't notice her hotness until the last few weeks. Maybe it's the straight hair, maybe it's the fact that she's dressing more to display her assets, maybe because other hot girls like Kristy Lee Cook, Amy Davis and Kady Malloy are gone, or maybe it's because she's the only girl left.

But dang......


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

SoldOnTivoToo said:


> And the peasants rejoiced!!!!
> 
> WOOP WOOP. It's one of these cases where I think that people should be allowed to bow out if they cannot take it anymore. I'm sure a bunch of contestants eliminated in the recent weeks would have done a lot better and would have been motivated to get out there and be entertaining.


Yeah - whether he was actually under the influence or not, StonerBoy was definitely too stupid to continue on the show. Learning two songs in one week was too difficult for him, so he tried to go for songs that he was already most familiar with (and still screwed them up)? He didn't know how he was possibly going to learn THREE songs for next week?


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

<huge sigh of relief>
It's finally over!!!

Why is it everytime I saw Castro, I was reminded of that bit in Christopher Titus' show: "hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh!!! I-couldn't-hold-my-body-upright hiiiiiiiiiigh! " 

I've learned words to whole songs in a second language within 2-3 hours before. What a lazy a$$.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

At about 11 last night I turned on AI and I went to checked emal. Front page of Yahoo said something like Shocker eliminatino on American Idol. I thought it was David Cook. Then both David's were safe so I thought for sure it would be Syesha. Jason goes home and that's a shocker?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

The funny part is Yahoo had a story about it and it showed a video clip of Jason whispering "Don't vote". I thought it was funny.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I predicted last night that Seysha is going home, and am standing by that.


I thought the same.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubis said:


> Drew, you owe me a root beer float.


I do, I do.

We had a root beer float party on Sunday. Seriously.

Actually it was just a cookout but the rootbeer floats were the hit of the party. So we do have leftover ingredients.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> I do, I do.
> 
> We had a root beer float party on Sunday. Seriously.
> 
> Actually it was just a cookout but the rootbeer floats were the hit of the party. So we do have leftover ingredients.


Score! I'm on my way.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Great VFTW picked Archuleta.


----------



## TiVoCrastinator (Jul 30, 2006)

ahartman said:


> I was disappointed with Maroon 5, actually.


I don't know that the performance was great, but I liked the song. What was it ? Anyone know ?


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

"If I Never See Your Face Again"

Maroon 5 with Rihanna


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> I was a Bice fan, but that song was awful...





ahartman said:


> I loved it - it's exactly what he should've done with his first album - southern rock is his thing and I thought it was fantastic.
> 
> I was disappointed with Maroon 5, actually.


+1

I loved Bo's song, too. I don't think I've heard anything from him since Idol, but I really, really liked his song last night.

I was also disappointed with Maroon 5. Sounded odd.


----------



## TiVoCrastinator (Jul 30, 2006)

Oldandslow said:


> "If I Never See Your Face Again"
> 
> Maroon 5 with Rihanna


Thanks


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

RangersRBack said:


> Not sure why I didn't notice her hotness until the last few weeks. Maybe it's the straight hair,....


Curly hair biggot!!!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Curly hair biggot!!!


I believe the term is "knapaphobic".

I really enjoyed seeing Castro's honesty and genuine attitude. He has *never* tried to put himself over as something that he's not. If anything, he's always been pretty self-aware of his minimal talent. Yeah, he's not the sharpest tool in the shed, but at least he doesn't try to act like he is either.

Out of the final three, I'm having a tough time figuring out who my favorite is.

Syesha is married so forget her. The other two are guys and I'm not gay so can them too. I guess, with that in mind, I'll lean back toward Syesha, as I'm not knapaphobic. 

But I'd have to go with the rocker guy just on the general principal that he has reworked many songs in this competition and successfully made some pretty good versions that I originally didn't need to be changed. His singing isn't as good as the other two but his talent for creating and performing makes up for it.

Edit: Oh, and I like Maroon 5 but that performance was severely lacking. Maybe I would have enjoyed it if Rhiana had been there.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

retrodog said:


> Edit: Oh, and I like Maroon 5 but that performance was severely lacking. Maybe I would have enjoyed it if Rhiana had been there.


Maybe Maroon 5 are knapaphobics.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Jason Castro was on the Tonight Show last night. I could swear he mumbled that he was going to get rid of the dreads and made scissor motions with his hand.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

AP is reporting that Papa Archuleta has finally been banned from all things backstage. He is allowed to sit in the audience on performance night but that's it.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080510/ap_en_tv/american_idol

More
http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...id-archuleta-has-the-worst-stage-dad-6966.php

Dad's side of the story
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1586109/20080423/judd_naomi.jhtml


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That move should have happened long ago. I'd go so far as to suggest that once they hit the top 10 level, they're on their own. (I might be pushed into allowing the Idols to request assistance, but not receive unsolicited assistance.... but even that solicited advice should be highly structured and limited.)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah Archie's dad should have never been allowed to have input in his sons performances. Neither should any of the contestants family or friends.


----------

